# Kindle 2 Keeps Rebooting and Trying to Update



## natty (Jul 20, 2009)

Help!!!

I have installed and uninstalled the font hacks with what I thought was success.  Now my Kindle keeps rebooting itself.

I have tried the Recovery Mode but to no avail.

What can I do to get out of this loop.

I am in Australia and it is not that easy to call Amazon support.

Any clues would be greatly appreciated.

It is driving me crazy!!!!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

You're not the first one to have this problem... Check out this thread for the answer:

Please Help! Kindle won't start up-EDIT All OK now-Learn about Recovery Mode


----------



## natty (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks very much for your reply.

I had read that thread before I posted anything and tried the recovery mode trick but it wouldnt go into recovery mode.

I decided I would go to bed at midnight and leave it til the morning and lo and behold it had sorted itself out and I can use it again.

Thanks though for the reply.


----------

